# BBB curing time



## bubba jake (May 8, 2014)

I was reading different BBB recipes and the curing times were around 10-12 days. I read that you can cure meat with a method of measuring the thickest part of the meat, divide by 2 then divide that by 0.25 and that will give the days to cure.  example:(2 inch thick divide by 2 =1 divide by 0.25 = 4 days to cure.)  Can this be done with BBB and then be cold smoked?


----------



## daveomak (May 8, 2014)

bubba jake said:


> I was reading different BBB recipes and the curing times were around 10-12 days. I read that you can cure meat with a method of measuring the thickest part of the meat, divide by 2 then divide that by 0.25 and that will give the days to cure.  example:(2 inch thick divide by 2 =1 divide by 0.25 = 4 days to cure.)  Can this be done with BBB and then be cold smoked?




NO......  The internet has many sites that provide incorrect information.....

When curing any meats, equilibrium is part of the equation........   
Cure #1, sodium nitrite, is 62,500 Ppm nitrite.......
When you add it to the surface of the meat, the center of the meat has no nitrite......
Over time equilibrium moves the nitrite toward the center of the cut of meat....  
Once the nitrite gets to the center, the center may only be 5 Ppm nitrite while the outside 1/2" or so of the cut may be 5,000 Ppm.....  
Waiting for equilibrium to happen is the most important part of curing......  

This cut of meat is partially cured....   Was not long enough in the cure/brine.....  












Partially Cured Meat.jpg



__ daveomak
__ May 8, 2014






Even after the initial curing period, I recommend rinsing and drying the meat......   place in the refer for a couple more days for equilibrium to continue .....   You want all the additives to co-mingle and be evenly distributed throughout the meat.....    

That the point of the exercise....  

Dave


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 8, 2014)

bubba jake said:


> divide by 2 then divide that by 0.25 and that will give the days to cure.



Hmmm...that's multiplying by 2.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2014)

bubba jake said:


> I was reading different BBB recipes and the curing times were around 10-12 days. I read that you can cure meat with a method of measuring the thickest part of the meat, divide by 2 then divide that by 0.25 and that will give the days to cure.  example:(2 inch thick divide by 2 =1 divide by 0.25 = 4 days to cure.)  Can this be done with BBB and then be cold smoked?


My method is one learned on this forum 4 1/2 years ago:

2 days per inch of total thickness, plus 2 days for safety  =  equals absolute minimum curing time.

Then I like to add 2 or 3 days, depending on which day suits my smoking best.

You can't over cure, but you can under cure.

So with this method for 2" thick:

2 X 2 = 4   +  2  = absolute minimum of 6 days in cure.

Then I would add 2 or 3 days to that, giving me 8 or 9 days in cure.

Then I would give it a salt-fry test, by slicing a piece from the middle & a piece from an end.

Before frying I would check that the cure got all the way to center (pink color thru out the cut side).

Then I would fry the pieces, and taste for saltiness.

Then I would put the cured meat in fridge for a minimum of over night, up to a couple days before smoking.

I have never had anything too salty, when dry curing with Tender Quick, but I had one too salty when I used Hi Mt BBB cure & Seasoning.

Bear


----------



## bubba jake (May 8, 2014)

Dave Omak, Thank YOU


----------



## bubba jake (May 8, 2014)

This is what I mean. 2 inches thick divided by 2= 1, then divide 1 by 0.25 = 4


----------



## bubba jake (May 8, 2014)

Bearcarver, Thank you


----------



## dave17a (May 10, 2014)

Thought everthing was 7days per inch.


----------



## daveomak (May 10, 2014)

dave17a said:


> Thought everthing was 7days per inch.




I think that makes for a more "complete" uniform cure....  I often go for 10 days/inch in the "equilibrium brine"


----------



## twisted minds (May 10, 2014)

Bubba Jake, also were you doing a "dry" or a "wet" cure.  Each method, and the type of muscle you are curing will have somewhat different time tables, as will the methods you are using.  I have never used one before, but I have researched that by using a meat tumbler, you can accelerate the time needed to fully cure different cuts.  As stated above, and visually described by DaveOmak, best way to be sure is to do a cross section cut or core sample to be sure the cure has fully penetrated, until you become fully comfortable with the methods and personally versed in the processes to be confident that the meats you prepare are fully cured and ready for safe smoking.  It's a learning process that we all must go through, but half of the fun is in the journey.  I've been at it since I was very young and even though I am well seasoned, can always learn something new or better.


----------



## dave17a (May 12, 2014)

Twisted Minds said:


> Bubba Jake, also were you doing a "dry" or a "wet" cure.  Each method, and the type of muscle you are curing will have somewhat different time tables, as will the methods you are using.  I have never used one before, but I have researched that by using a meat tumbler, you can accelerate the time needed to fully cure different cuts.  As stated above, and visually described by DaveOmak, best way to be sure is to do a cross section cut or core sample to be sure the cure has fully penetrated, until you become fully comfortable with the methods and personally versed in the processes to be confident that the meats you prepare are fully cured and ready for safe smoking.  It's a learning process that we all must go through, but half of the fun is in the journey.  I've been at it since I was very young and even though I am well seasoned, can always learn something new or better.





Twisted Minds said:


> Bubba Jake, also were you doing a "dry" or a "wet" cure.  Each method, and the type of muscle you are curing will have somewhat different time tables, as will the methods you are using.  I have never used one before, but I have researched that by using a meat tumbler, you can accelerate the time needed to fully cure different cuts.  As stated above, and visually described by DaveOmak, best way to be sure is to do a cross section cut or core sample to be sure the cure has fully penetrated, until you become fully comfortable with the methods and personally versed in the processes to be confident that the meats you prepare are fully cured and ready for safe smoking.  It's a learning process that we all must go through, but half of the fun is in the journey.  I've been at it since I was very young and even though I am well seasoned, can always learn something new or better.










Sorry for double quote. Wife is at class, getting much needed rain, so stuck inside, couple drinks, and cold smoking-curing meats and cheeses are just couple years old for me, am always learning. Hot smoking have done since about '84 and have NEVER stopped learning.


----------

